# General Chat > General Discussion >  your favorite exercise?

## Nathen

I wanna ask you a question running through in my mind. How many of you do  yoga , meditation , exercise  regularly? Which is best practice for maintag fitness level high? I like cardio, it best practice for fitness and also losing weight. Kindly assist me for being friendly with you.

----------


## Jessica Martin

Well, I like all type of exercises because I love to maintain my figure and I do this on a regular basis.

----------


## johan

Running is my Favorite.

----------


## Alden

Hey guys!!Exercises has own importance in our life for fitness of the body and health.
Physical activity  prevent you from diseases, help in  weight losand weight management.
I like these exercises for keep fitness...
1 Running
2 Swimming
3 Cycling 
4 Push ups
5 Bench press...

----------


## GFI

I like bisceps and running which I like very  much.

----------


## Malton

According to me that all the exercises are the best for keep good health and fitness because exercise is the best solution for raise the metabolism.Exercise is the best work for reduce the cholesterol and extra body fat in the body so  these exercise are so good for keep fitness of the body like,swimming,cycling,jumping,running and push ups....

----------


## withdi

I like pull ups. My favorite form of exercise.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Swimming is my favorite exercise. It will make our body to shape and healthy to live happy.


*For your information:*

Prateektechnosoft is a Netsuite Partner and expertise in NetSuite ERP, CRM,  Cloud CRM, PSA and other Netsuite Solutions. And also providing Netsuite services of implementation, integration, support & development services.

----------


## wesleyjones

I like surfing on Sayulita beach waves

----------


## Kiwi123

I like walking when I have free time  :Smile:

----------


## Betty_M

i like Jogging, especially early morning jog

----------


## wesleyjones

I like yoga & surfing is my favorite exarcise.
Sayulita Surfing | Yoga classes in Sayulita

----------


## wesleyjones

I like 
1 Running
2 Swimming
3 Cycling 
4. Yoga
this is my favorite exrcise

----------

